# Making a fan pull



## Spinartist (Mar 8, 2018)

Spalted maple turned fan pull. Wood only, not from kit.






Choose a beautiful piece of wood about 1 1/4" sq. by 2". I like larger fan pulls although they can be any size. Drill a 1/8" hole all the way through long ways.



Decide which end is bottom & drill 1/4" hole, 1/2" deep, into the 1/8" hole previously drilled. This is to fit large end of chain.




Use a fan pull drive center or make a 1/4" jam chuck drive from wood as shown. Jam drive must fit tight. Use live center in tailstock to hold in place. Make sure tailstock kept tight or you'll burn wood spinning against jam chuck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 8, 2018)

Get busy spinning the wood !! I used a bowl gouge & spindle gouge using light cuts. Create your shape
(or whatever shape you're capable of @Tony ). Sand then reverse ends.







To finish cut bottom, cut jam tenon to fit 1/8" top hole & remount to finish cut bottom & sand. Finish can be applied on or off the lathe.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 8, 2018)

Pen blanks work well for these.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks a lot Lee! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 8, 2018)

I use different woods, light and dark, so I know which pull is for the fan and which is for the light.

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Yeah but all of Tony's wood is diagonally striped light and dark.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 8, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah but all of Tony's wood is diagonally striped light and dark.


That way he always pulls the right chain

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert (Mar 8, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah but all of Tony's wood is diagonally striped light and dark.



So it depends on which way he hangs them, right? You have to pay attention to which way the stripes go . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice write up Lee!!
Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 8, 2018)

Guys...  This is a "fan" pull tutorial not a light pull tutorial. Jez. Pay attention!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2018)

How's this one Lee?

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> How's this one Lee?
> 
> View attachment 143091




Very nice. Your glue joint looks almost natural!!
ebony??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2018)

You're funny! Yes, Texas Ebony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Tony said:


> How's this one Lee?
> 
> View attachment 143091



Now find one with the black stripe on the other side of the board, and you'll have a perfect set!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 9, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Now find one with the black stripe on the other side of the board, and you'll have a perfect set!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 9, 2018)

Easy to make aren't they @Tony ??


----------



## Tony (Mar 9, 2018)

Yes they are Lee, thank you for your help Sir!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony Pisano (Mar 13, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Get busy spinning the wood !! I used a bowl gouge & spindle gouge using light cuts. Create your shape
> (or whatever shape you're capable of @Tony ). Sand then reverse ends.
> View attachment 143061
> View attachment 143062
> ...


So, having spent years turning metal, but being new to having a wood lathe, just a couple of questions. It looks like a possible project for a newbee? It it jusst pressure against the jam chuck that turns the whole thing?


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2018)

Tony Pisano said:


> So, having spent years turning metal, but being new to having a wood lathe, just a couple of questions. It looks like a possible project for a newbee? It it jusst pressure against the jam chuck that turns the whole thing?



Tony, if I can do it so can you! I think the key is making sure the jam chuck fits tight, that's what turns it. Try it out man, you'll do fine! If you can, turn a metal piece to act ad a mandrel instead of the jam chuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 14, 2018)

Tony Pisano said:


> So, having spent years turning metal, but being new to having a wood lathe, just a couple of questions. It looks like a possible project for a newbee? It it just pressure against the jam chuck that turns the whole thing?




Yes a great project for a newbie to learn doing. Just pressure & a snug fitting jam chuck.


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2018)

@Tony Pisano do you turn metal?


----------



## Tony Pisano (Mar 14, 2018)

I will give it a try when we finish boiling sap, or when I can squeeze in a little down time. Thanks for the encouragement

Reactions: Like 1


----------

